# Possibly need to rehome my pup in Ohio



## Nova and Emma (Dec 14, 2012)

I made a very irrational and emotional decision when I brought Emma home, I had just sold my horse and had an empty spot to fill in my heart. With our four young kids and my husband who really did not want a dog I know now that I made a poor decision. I have never given up a dog so this is very hard for me. I just do not have the time to devote to a puppy. Four years from now things will be easier when all boys are in school but now it is just unfair to her. She spends so much time in her crate. She is an extremely energetic dog but listens and wants to do as she is told. She is a submissive dog and may urinate if scared but she has really outgrown that. She is great with our kids, lets our 21 month old twins pull her hair, sit on her, etc. Outside she gets a little too rambunctious at times and will nip a little at them occasionally when they are running around but she has never bitten, just treats them more as litter mates. She is spayed, has all her shots and I will send her crate, leash, collar, food, etc with her. I am not asking any money for her just a good home where she will be happy. Her birthdate is Aug 19 and I have her registration papers. Again this is a hard decision so please don't judge me harshly. Our last dog we had for 12 years before hip displaysia and kidney failure took him from us.
We are in the Dayton, OH area. I could transport her up to an hour away.
Thanks for any help.
Nova


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

Nova,
I am so sorry as I know this is hard for you. But you are acting out of love and strength. There is nothing to criticize at all. Life is often different from our expectations and it is becoming clear that things are just too much to manage right now. I am sure your puppy will find a great home. Please just know you are doing the best you can and when it is a better time to get a dog you will know it. Good luck.
Kathleen


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Where are you located? Contact the PCA rescue and see what sources they can put you in contact with...I know several rescue organizations but they're on this side of the state maybe if you could set up transport they'd be able to assist you, but I'm not sure...

Western Reserve Poodle Club - Rescue

I know Carol, and she is a lovely woman that donates so much time, effort, and money to this rescue I hope she's able to ensure this girl gets a great home


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can you contact her breeder? Some breeders will take the puppy back, no matter how old she is. Or at the very least, they may have contacts that can help you find her a home. Good luck! And sorry you had to get rid of your horse and now your puppy. Both my have been terribly hard decisions to make.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be happy to help you. If you have photos of her and contact info, I could post it on my FB page. I have nearly 3,000 friends, most of them dog people, so it might work. Poodles usually get snapped up very quickly.

I am sorry this isn't working for you. I can imagine this is a very heart rending decision to make.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for the difficult and sad situation you find yourself in. As has been mentioned, a Poodle Club of America affiliated rescue group will likely be able to help you. The rescue groups are wonderful about networking and assisting in every way possible, even with transportation when they can arrange it. And they do a thorough job of screening potential adopters. You sound like you have a very heavy heart. I hope you soon find Emma can be rehomed where a happy future awaits her. She sounds like a very sweet and lovable girl. _You contributed to that!_ You take care of yourself. Things will work out, try to have faith in that. 

Poodle Rescue: Affiliate Clubs

Greater Cincinnati Poodle Club
Rescue:
Donna Kaufman
(513) 474-3233

The Key to the Sea Poodle Club
Rescue: Marlene Farkas
(419) 693-1228
2122 Birchard
Toledo, OH 43605

Western Reserve Poodle Club
ohiopoodleclub.org
Rescue: Kris Marty
[email protected]
(440) 666-2357


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Fortunately there are plenty of people looking for rescue poodles, so you should be able to find a new home for your pup. Young poodles with no health or behavior issues are highly adoptable. There are two ways to proceed, and I have seen them both work well.

(1) Place your dog in the hands of someone who has the ability to find her a good permananent home and to foster her until a home is found. Either the breeder (assuming it is a good breeder) or a poodle rescue like the ones mentioned by Chagall's mom would be a good choice.

(2) Advertise (as you have already started to do by posting on this forum), and find a new forever home yourself. 

The first method has the advantage of getting the pup into a different environment quickly and making use of the skills and experience of those who have done this before. The second method is for people who can't bear to let their dog go unless they have met the new owners and assured themselves that it is a good placement. If you do decide to go with method 2, please make sure that you are careful about where the pup is placed. "Free to good home" announcements can attract people who do not have the time or financial resources to provide a poodle a good home, or it can attract people who would like to make a profit by turning around and selling the pup. I would recommend asking for vet, groomer and personal references. Get and verify personal information like phone, email and home address. Find out as much as you can about the person. Local or word of mouth advertising is great because you might be able to know more about the people who live in your community.

I fostered a 6 year old spoo for a month and found a fabulous new home for her. But in the process, I spoke to about 20 potential new owners who did not pan out for one reason or another. You might be lucky and find a new home right away, or you might need to weed through a lot of inquiries from people that do not work out. 

Finally, I just want to say THANK YOU to you for taking action. No one should have to continue living with a dog if it is just not working out, and this is especially the case when the dog is a highly adoptable young poodle. Sometimes people who don't have time for their dogs fail to recognise and deal with the problem, and the dog suffers. It sounds like you are doing the right thing in looking for a new home for your dog. All the best to you and to Emma. Please let us know what happens. We are all hoping that Emma will find a wonderful new home.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

How old is the pup? Is it a standard?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> How old is the pup? Is it a standard?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> How old is the pup? Is it a standard?


I believe from reading the OP's intro thread, Emma is a standard, @ 6 mos old.

ETA: Whoops, TLP and I posted at the same time, clever girls!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My heart aches for you! What a difficult decision. I am sure you will find a loving home for her. Maybe you can request that the new owners send you updates and pics so you will know how much she is loved.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

6 month old puppies become a huge handful if not properly trained. With four little ones I can see how it would be hard to find the time needed on a daily basis. Please contact the poodle rescues. She'll find a good home right away. Do you have a picture of her you could post?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes ...post a pic if you have one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nova and Emma (Dec 14, 2012)

*Emma*

Thank you for all the advice. Upon further discussion with my husband I will need to ask some money for her so a rescue will probably not be to right option for me. Don't get me wrong, he likes dogs and would love to have one, five years from now!
I will get the word out locally thru Craigslist and just be choosy about where she goes. I am so torn up about this and the kids are upset but fail to take any responsibility for her, my oldest is only 6 though so I really don't expect much from them. I keep thinking, well if we did training classes and if I took her to the dog park and so and so forth, maybe it would get easier, but honestly with 3 kids under 5 at home all day, most nights I go to bed with a dirty kitchen.
My computer is not working right now, so unless I can post a photo from my phone I will just email pictures to anyone interested. Probably need to ask $400 go her but I can be a bit negotiable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you would like me to post her on my FB page and some re-home pages on FB, you can email me photos and info at [email protected]


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a spoo owner in Ohio. And, yes, Western Reserve is a very discriminating organization. 

Now, let??? I was very concerned to read this: "lets our 21 month old twins pull her hair, sit on her, etc." You did say your previously owned a dog? She is not the one "letting" this go on. She is kindly tolerating what could be a very dangerous learned behavior of your twins for their own welfare and safety.

You may wish to consider that not all dogs will accept or tolerate this type of behavior; nor should any dog which is expecting you to control the environment have to.

Why is it that you need to ask money for her? Is it that your husband wants you to recoup money that has been spent or invested? If this is not working out for you, and the situation is outside of your control, expenses could potentially continue to mount with time.

Maybe, if you want to give it a shot and try for this to all work out for the family; you could get a trainer to work with your dog while you are working with your children; then when all concerned are behaving a little calmer and more respectful (dog nipping, kids pulling hair), this could work out to be a great family and dog.

I just have to say, I have a slightly shy 1yr old standard poodle. If a friend's child sat on him or pulled his hair, etc;, I would be outraged at my friend. My dog would possibly present a danger to that child (I don't know for sure), as he has never been treated that way. God forbid anything bad would happen, but I would place blame upon my friend for the situation. This is why "letting" things happen can often present a much bigger amount of work in the long run; especially as children begin to explore the world outside their own home.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

What kind of responsibility do you expect a 6yr old to have over a dog? I'd never leave a dog unsupervised with a 6yr old (or a child younger than 12 for that matter...) but I'm curious about your statement. A child can't be expected to emulate something they haven't witnessed...


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for everyone in the situation. I hope your girl gets a wonderful home or that you all work out as a family. 

I do have to add that I have 3 kids of my own and am raising my 3yr old nephew, have 5 dogs (4bs, 7 lbs, 17lbs, 25lbs, a 12 week old spoo pup) and a cat. I am also a single mom, work, and have put all of my dogs through at least two rounds of dog classes (except the 12 week old but he's signed up). After all, it only takes an hour a week out of the home.

I am not a strict mom (I don't think) but I do have safety and respect rules for the kids and animals. Its for both human AND canine safety. I know I am a bit of a nut, but I don't find it that hard to train the kids animal respect. It just takes watching, modifying behavior, and making sure they (the kids) know that the animals are NOT a toy. I expect them to treat the dogs like a sibling, only better, lol. If they aren't allowed to pull a human's hair or sit on them, then what makes it ok to do so to a dog? If one kid did that to another I would guarantee that the first kid would get bit or hit especially if they were so young. 

Dogs are wonderful animals but they aren't magical. They can't be expected to take abuse or somehow magically know what they are supposed to do in every situation. We have a somewhat wild house, I admit, but it works and so far the animals and kids all get along fantastically, not because they just magically do, but because of my commitment to everyone in the family. 

I am not trying to tear you down, only trying to point out that raising a happy dog with a houseful is possible. It only takes commitment. I'm sure you are very overwhelmed and frustrated but I know you guys can get through this. If the best thing for everyone is rehoming her then good luck finding her a great home (please let the potential new families know what her issues are) and if you guys decide to work with her, then please let the wonderful people here help you when and how they can. There are some smart people on pf. I wish you all only the best and please keep in contact when you can.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sorry you have to rehome your puppy, but it makes me so glad when people know when they're in over their heads and do the right thing. 
Have you tried contacting the breeder you purchased her from (if she was from a breeder)? Many will buy their dogs backs, or do a partial refund or something of the sorts.
Best of luck, I'm sorry about your pup  
Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nova and Emma said:


> Thank you for all the advice. Upon further discussion with my husband I will need to ask some money for her so a rescue will probably not be to right option for me..


You might still benefit from speaking with a representative of a PCA Rescue. They can give you some guidance about how to screen those wishing to adopt/purchase Emma from you, in the hopes of finding her the right forever home.:clover:


----------

